# Deworming birds using Garlic?



## JanineBudgies (May 4, 2015)

Hi all!
Some People on Facebook said that they use _GARLIC_ to deworm their parrots.:S
They say it is very affective and they give it to their birds every 3 months. They also say that their parrots love it and that they are worm free for over 8 years!They recommended it to all bird owners that is currently owning and breeding all types of birds,from finches and budgies to cockatoos and macaws!

We do not have any avian vets in town where I can get some deworming pills and the pet stores also do not sell them. I am considering using garlic. 
What do you think? :S Has anyone on here ever tried it?

Thank you:budgie:


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi Janine, the most common treatment for deworming, as I have heard is ivermectin. I have used albendazole for my birds previously. 

Garlic has anti bacterial properties and is also known to kill intestinal worms in humans. I think it's a good alternative to use it as a deworming agent. I mainly use garlic/ginger combination in winters to protect my budgies from cold and it also generates heat in their body. The benefits of garlic are many. But the quantity administered should be proper and limited because prolong use can cause anemia.


----------



## JanineBudgies (May 4, 2015)

Thank you for the reply and helpfull information,sunnydyazz!
I really appreciate it!


----------

